# Ring sling and a long tail-- what do you do with it?



## Katsmamajama (Jun 24, 2009)

It sounds like a silly question kind of, but I'm wondering what everyone else does with theirs.

My friend made me a ring sling, and added extra length so DH could use it too. I'm not terribly large or tall, and my tail can hang down to my ankle if I leave it down the front. I've flipped it over my shoulder before-- plus side, it covers the rings and keeps them from getting hot in the Hawaiian sun this way. I've found it makes a nice cover if I'm trying to get DD2 to latch on, or to protect her from the sun when we're out and about as well!

Does anyone else have this issue too?


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Yes. It really gets in the way sometimes. I usually toss it over my shoulder, or sometimes I double it over the pouch part and tuck it between me and the wrap just under my arm, if you can picture that, then tuck the bottom under baby's butt.

I can't tell you how many times I have accidentally dipped it in the toilet while trying to help DS with the potty. Such a pain!

I do use it as a nursing cover, sun shade, extra blanket type layer, and um... I think it's been used as a napkin/hanky more than once.


----------



## Prisca (Apr 17, 2008)

You could wrap the tail around the rings a couple of times. This would shorten the tail and it would pad the rings as well. Hope that helps mama.


----------



## batsister (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Prisca* 
You could wrap the tail around the rings a couple of times. This would shorten the tail and it would pad the rings as well. Hope that helps mama.









This is what I do, too.


----------

